

The App Design Handbook + Time-lapse Design Video - nathanbarry
http://nathanbarry.com/book-app-design-handbook/

======
nathanbarry
Here is the direct link to the landing page: <http://nathanbarry.com/app-
design-handbook/>

------
kefs
I love the idea, the video, and the design.. but I wish it wasn't geared
strictly to iOS, since the title doesn't mention that.

~~~
nathanbarry
Many of the concepts could apply to Android, but it is iOS focused. I didn't
want to make the title too wordy.

~~~
kefs
But I'm assuming none of the Android Design Principles will be regarded?

<https://developer.android.com/design/index.html>

Design decisions on Android generally play by different rules and conventions.

[https://developer.android.com/design/patterns/pure-
android.h...](https://developer.android.com/design/patterns/pure-android.html)

~~~
nathanbarry
You're right that it isn't focused on Android, and so another book may be a
better fit.

~~~
kefs
Then, to avoid confusion, a clearer title for your book might be a better fit.

------
AmandaP
Can't wait to see the finished book!

------
rob41
Any idea when it will be released? I love the time-lapse video. Well done!

~~~
nathanbarry
Thanks! I have the book mostly written, but editing and layout will probably
take another month. Mid August or early September...

~~~
tstegart
Please post on HN again when it's done. It looks great.

~~~
nathanbarry
I definitely will. I appreciate the compliments.

------
jsmcallister
That bubble texture at 2:48 is sweeeeeet.

~~~
nathanbarry
Don't you just love Photoshop defaults?

